# Power Driver seat fuse



## ccdawkins (Sep 19, 2015)

I have 2011 SE and I noticed the driver seat would not move. After checking the fuse I found it was blown. When I attempted to replace it it continuously blows the fuse. I have tried unplugging and reattaching the connections under the seat with no results. Any help with this would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Start inspecting the wiring. Does the fuse blow with the switches unplugged? If so you have a direct short in the wiring, if it blows with only when the switches are plugged in then you need to check those.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccdawkins (Sep 19, 2015)

I unplugged the main connection and no blow, I will have to try the individual connectors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccdawkins (Sep 19, 2015)

Tried all the individual connections and still blowing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Does it blows when you connect one specific plug? If so start tracing those wires

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

